# Need a Laptop in 800$-1200$



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 9, 2015)

I need a laptop with following specs :-
Intel i5 and above. latest gen. U or M depends on my below tasks that I will be performing on the laptop. [last gen will work if it's worth the money.]
8GB RAM
256GB SSD
Display 15'' and above. min:1600x900 and higher. I am clueless here. I guess IPS anti-glare one.
A decent GPU to clock 60+ fps in dota 2, cs:go and fifa.
Light weight !!
Long battery of 4 hrs+ [ longer the better ]

Use of the laptop - > Multitasking,Programming - Java,Python,VStudio,etc, Light music production and video editing,Dota 2,CS:GO,Fifa 15 and other games.

Getting one from US. Budget 800$-1200$ less the better 

I was thinking of following :-
Lenovo Thinkpad 450 - ThinkPad T450 Ultrabook Laptop | Lenovo *| Lenovo US
But don't know if the Intel hd5500 graphics will be enough.

MSI GE60 APACHE-629 Amazon.com : MSI Computer GE60 APACHE-629; 9S7-16GH11-629 15.6-Inch Laptop : Computers & Accessories
sad battery life of about 2-3 hrs.

MSI GP60 LEOPARD-010 Amazon.com : MSI Computer Corp. GP60 LEOPARD-010;9S7-16GH11-010 15.6-Inch Laptop : Computers & Accessories
sad battery life of about 2-3 hrs.

ASUS ROG GL551JM-EH74 *www.amazon.com/ASUS-GL551JM-EH74-Gaming-Laptop-VERSION/dp/B00OBA5AMI/ref=pd_cp_pc_1
best bet but sad battery life again

MSI GS60 GHOST-013 Amazon.com : MSI GS60 GHOST-013 15.6-Inch Laptop : Computers & Accessories
light weight

I was also looking at Sager NP6659 XOTIC PC | Sager NP6659 (Clevo W650SC) - 15.6" Full-HD Notebook
But I am skeptical about dealing with xoticpc.


Let me know if any other laptops I missed and satisfy my above needs.Thanks guys.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

Those 3 games are playable even on 840M. Don't buy anything below 860M for that budget. If you are going to play AAA titles, I suggest you go with 960M or above.

XOTIC PC | Sager NP7155 (Clevo N155SD) - 15.6" Gaming Laptop
With 960M for 988$

XOTIC PC | Sager NP8651 (Clevo P650SE) - 15.6" Gaming Notebook
With 970M for 1230$

Thinkpad series isn't suited for your work.
Apache 629: 850M (also not found on xotic pc, probably discontinued)
Leopard 010: 840M, not worth buying when you have budget for better config.
GL551JM-EH74: overpriced
Ghost-013: DDR3 850M  (why even give 850M then, give 840M), over over priced


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

+1 to Xotic PC


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> +1 to Xotic PC


Its not a laptop OEM 
There are many options from xotic pc, some are good, some are bad and you can't just go ahead say "+1 to Xotic PC" every time you see them mentioned anywhere.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 10, 2015)

I just don't want my laptop to lag when I do intend to play heavy games.That's why I wanted to get a high end laptop.But with more high features comes low battery and heavy fat ass laptops  My main purpose for the laptop is programming projects and multitasking.Suggest me something with high battery and light weight and which can at least play dota 2 at medium@60fps.
Thanks.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2015)

gunnerwholelife said:


> I just don't want my laptop to lag when I do intend to play heavy games.That's why I wanted to get a high end laptop.But with more high features comes low battery and heavy fat ass laptops  My main purpose for the laptop is programming projects and multitasking.Suggest me something with high battery and light weight and which can at least play dota 2 at medium@60fps.
> Thanks.



Don't game on battery, play while the laptop is plugged in to AC power source. 

In your budget,
If you want to play heavy games, forget about battery life and light weight laptop
If you want light weight laptop and battery life, forget about playing heavy games.

For lag free gaming at 1080p med settings for next 2-3 years, 960M is recommended minimum.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 10, 2015)

For the games you play, Intel's integrated graphics are enough at low-medium settings. Get the new Dell XPS 13 with 1080p display. You can save some more money by going for the Linux Developer editions.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its not a laptop OEM
> There are many options from xotic pc, some are good, some are bad and you can't just go ahead say "+1 to Xotic PC" every time you see them mentioned anywhere.



I know that duh. You can get a custom made laptop from there. I prefer pointing out on a shop instead of a product if the person do not know what he is looking for.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Apr 10, 2015)

[MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] True about what you said but I atleast want 4-5 hours of battery life.Got any laptop which evens out on that front and still achieves decent gaming experience ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2015)

4-5 hours is too much for a performance oriented laptop though the Clevo N155SD is rated at 280 minutes (4 hours 40 minutes) [source : ??Clevo ]. Even at 75% efficiency, it'll last for 3.5 hours. So that's your best option.


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Jul 3, 2015)

Hey,
 I am waiting till July end to get the laptop from US. I have some new options. Please looks into them. Also I have kept my budget strictly to 1000-1100$.

Here are my new options : -
MSI GE62 APACHE-082
Amazon.com : MSI Computer 15.6-Inch Laptop GE62 APACHE-082;9S7-16J212-082 : Computers & Accessories

ASUS ROG GL551JW-DS71
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL551JW-DS71 15.6-Inch FHD Gaming Laptop, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M Discrete Graphics: Electronics

ASUS X550JK
ASUS X550JK-DH71 Gaming Laptop 4th Generation Intel Core i7 4710HQ (2.50GHz) 8GB Memory 1TB HDD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 850M 2GB GDDR3 15.6" Windows 8.1 64-Bit - Newegg.com


The reason I am not going with Sager/Clevo is they're thick heavy ugly looking laptops and I really don't need a 970-980m.The 960m is not worth buying as for same price I get MSI or ASUS and the customer service that comes with it.

Right now I am in real dilemma. Should I go all out and get a 1k$ laptop or get the cheapest 850/950m which can handle dota 2 and be done with it. I don't even know if I will get enough time to play games during my work.

Any other 850m or 950m based laptops I missed ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 3, 2015)

^

Customise & then order any of these and get warranty transferred to India. (I think Asus has global warranty by default)

XOTIC PC | ASUS GL551JW-DS71 - 15.6" ROG Gaming Notebook
1066$

XOTIC PC | MSI GE60 Apache Pro-867 - 15.6" Custom Gaming Laptop
969$

XOTIC PC | MSI GE62 Apache-082 - 15.6" Custom Gaming Laptop
1066$

Don't buy laptops with DDR3 850M/950M


----------



## gunnerwholelife (Jul 21, 2015)

Sorry for this again 

As the day of purchase is getting near, I am getting more confused.

Asus 15 6 HD Gaming Notebook i7 4720HQ 12GB DDR3 750GB HDD NVIDIA GTX950M GL551 | eBay
How good is this for the price ?
This or the y50 with IPS + 860M@700-750$ ?

OR worth spending 400$ more and getting Asus gl551jw-ds74 ?
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL551JW-DS74 15.6-Inch IPS FHD Gaming Laptop, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M Discrete Graphics: Computers & Accessories

PS : Only gaming I am going to do is - dota 2 and cs:go and casually playing other latest games on low.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^



Please your thoughts ?

Sorry for this again 

As the day of purchase is getting near, I am getting more confused.

Asus 15 6 HD Gaming Notebook i7 4720HQ 12GB DDR3 750GB HDD NVIDIA GTX950M GL551 | eBay
How good is this for the price ?
This or the y50 with IPS + 860M@700-750$ ?

OR worth spending 400$ more and getting Asus gl551jw-ds74 ?
Amazon.com: ASUS ROG GL551JW-DS74 15.6-Inch IPS FHD Gaming Laptop, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M Discrete Graphics: Computers & Accessories

PS : Only gaming I am going to do is - dota 2 and cs:go and casually playing other latest games on low.


----------

